# studs & cleats



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So I spent most of last Sunday on my back, I could not for the life of me gain traction on the muddy shoreline at the grand with my felt boots. So my question is this, the screw in studs look remarkably like gutter screws that I can get at home depot? I just ordered my dad an electric filet knife for xmas from fish USA then ordered the cleats. I realized the cleats are a back order so I looked at the SIMMs. 30$ for gutter screws?!?!! Has anyone use screws from hoe depot?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't know about the Home Depot screws, but I bought a set of Korkers last year. You slip them on over your wader boot. What a difference. Amazing product. Takes the "Two Step" out of stream fishing.

Be careful if you get them. The cleats are sharp, easy to get cut or tear things up.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I know many people who use 3/8"-1/2" gutter screws or allen screws in their wading boots, providing that the sole is thick enough so that the point does not protrude inside the boot.

However, mud is mud, and you will slip regardless of studs. Felt is like a surfboard on mud, but make no mistake, rubber with studs is no savior either.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Please so some research as the "gutter screws" will snap off rendering them useless and will leave you with unnecessary holes in the soles of your wading boots. 
Though I had the same thought about using "gutter screws", I did some research and talked to a few guides. 
Also, when I checked a few days ago, Patagonia had studs on sale for $9.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

LL Bean has a few different attachments that should work well. The nice thing is that they have free shipping and if for any reason you don't like them they will take them back, free shipping no questions asked! Their customer service is amazing.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Use stainless steel sheet metal screws. 1/4" or 3/8" depending on your boot sole.

They're tough, cheap, and easy to replace.

I have them in my felts and they're great. Carry extra in the vest too.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been using short sheet metal screws for 5 years and I have never had one snap off. I have lost one or two that were easily replaced. It's your money so do what you want but at around five cents each I would try the sheet metal screws. If you use an awl to start the hole and a nut driver to install them it will help.

This will only help you on slate or shale though. Mud is another thing. perhaps buy lug soles and see if screws would also work in them? If you can afford it probably the interchangable soles would work best?


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

check out this website: waderstuds dot com


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

" I have lost one or two that were easily replaced"
One or two lost where, in the river where a fish can mistake them for food? I'm sure it's OK to throw spent tippet, leaders, etc. into the water as well.
Spend your money on the correct equipment. Don't skimp out on your safety, the environment and the safety of our precious wildlife.
Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> " I have lost one or two that were easily replaced"
> One or two lost where, in the river where a fish can mistake them for food? I'm sure it's OK to throw spent tippet, leaders, etc. into the water as well.
> Spend your money on the correct equipment. Don't skimp out on your safety, the environment and the safety of our precious wildlife.
> Just my 2 cents!!!


While I tend to agree, the fact is that a huge numbers of lures, flies, and hooks are residing on the river bottom with tires, sheet metal, piping, etc. While we're at it, lets consider what damage to animals spawn sacs can do when people lose them encased in nylon. That being said, not too worried about a single screw....misses the forest for the trees.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> One or two lost where, in the river where a fish can mistake them for food?


Seriously?


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

If you're concerned about trash in our streams, you should be aware that the budget bill that just passed the house and the senate bans the EPA from regulating lead in ammunition and fishing tackle. Lead is toxic to living things and a split shot is a lot more dangerous to fish (and everything else) than a sheet metal screw.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Spend the money and buy the Korkers with interchangeable sole's. They'll last a long time, a real quality boot.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Seriously?



Why do we use beads and flashing in our flies? Because the sun reflects off these items making the object more appealing to fish. Correct?
What color are "gutter screws" or better known as hex head screws?
As a member of this site, other fishing sites, Trout Unlimited and being a nature lover, I take my ass out to sections of the river at least twice a month to do my part with helping clean up our rivers and lakes. Yes, I'll wade out to the middle of a river to pick up a Mcdonalds coffee cup or a Skoal can. 
It chaps my ass to see so much disregard for what we have in our backyards. So yes, being cheap when it comes to purchasing and using proper equipment is a pet peeve. A bag of studs costs approx $20 (less if you buy them around this time when companies are having sales). If you can afford to be in this hobby, then do the right thing...


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

lunker23 said:


> " I have lost one or two that were easily replaced"
> One or two lost where, in the river where a fish can mistake them for food? I'm sure it's OK to throw spent tippet, leaders, etc. into the water as well.
> Spend your money on the correct equipment. Don't skimp out on your safety, the environment and the safety of our precious wildlife.
> Just my 2 cents!!!



I guess you are assuming that done of the expensive brands of screws and cleats have ever fallen off? I think not.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Korkers are great. I can cross the shale above the ashpalt plant at 1000 with them. But they are a little heavy. Youll feel it after a day of fishing. Yes you can use sheetmetal screws and its works but they wear down fast. Korker makes nice wading shoes with replaceable cleated soles. Alot lighter. Felt is a nightmare on mud and if you fish in the snow youll be wearing platform shoes after a short distance as the snow sticks to them like glue. As stated by mdog44 studs wont help you too much on mud though.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, good feedback...my buddy mike has never steered me wrong with the steelhead gear so I'm gona get exactly what he has. Studs n star cleats. The studs are frogg toggs 7$ can't beat that plus my boots are froggs. Star cleats 29$ those will have to wait no extra cash ( Xmas), probably be recovering financially next month too? As for the lost metal in the river....that's kinda extreme, I don't feel I'm killing the ecosystem with a screw head that's just gona rust away.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/05/101-outdoor-tips/?image=43?src=SOC&dom=fb

eco-friendly


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"As for the lost metal in the river....that's kinda extreme, I don't feel I'm killing the ecosystem with a screw head that's just gona rust away."
Thanks for proving my point. 

Tight lines.....


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I tie a minimalist type fly that consists of a #6x3/8" sheet metal screw. This can be used in a variety of conditions but in low vis conditions a 3/8x1" machine screw is more effective due to the larger profile. The steel slam them


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh, another secret is out. I slay the steel on swung hex head gutter screws!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I use felt bottomed boots with studs. Love them. Much better than plain felt and a LOT better than plain rubber on our slippery Erie tributaries. Highly doubt I'll go any other route. I believe the studs I have are made from Redington........can't remember. My brother has the Simms studs and they work great too. 

For anyone considering Korkers boots, don't get the Redsides. I had a pair and couldn't even squeeze a year out of them. Trashed to the point that they're not even usable as a backup. I guess they're ok if you don't fish much and don't cover a lot of ground...

I have no experience with the more expensive Korkers. I'd imagine they're a lot better/more durable.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Fish are eating screws and I'm fishing with magnets, or is it maggots ?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> I have no experience with the more expensive Korkers. I'd imagine they're a lot better/more durable.


I use the new Korkers Devil's Canyon boots with interchangeable soles. Currently, I am using the alumatrax soles. They are very light boots, much much lighter than the heavy simms BOA types. I love the BOA's, as they are so easy to put on and take off, but I have had a set break. Easy to fix with a $7.00 universal replacement kit. The only knock on the Devil's Canyon versus the Whitehorse, is the lack of ankle support. The Devil's were made to be very light and agile, where the Whitehorse is made to be more supportive and a little heavier. I'd have preferred something in the middle, but i'm pretty nimble and as long as there are not boulders like on Penn's Creek (PA), then no issues.

I had last years Chrome version, which were very comfortable and light, but the toe section started to come unglued from the sole after about 6 months of heavy use. I contacted Korker's via phone, and they were awesome. They had me take the bad set of boots, cut the tongue out with a pair of scissors and email the picture directly to the rep. They mailed me a brand new pair of the newest model, no question asked, same day.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> I had last years Chrome version, which were very comfortable and light, but the toe section started to come unglued from the sole after about 6 months of heavy use. I contacted Korker's via phone, and they were awesome. They had me take the bad set of boots, cut the tongue out with a pair of scissors and email the picture directly to the rep. They mailed me a brand new pair of the newest model, no question asked, same day.


I had a similar experience with Korkers. I had a pair of boots with a defect and Korkers replaced them without charge -- didn't even charge for shipping. I couldn't ask for better customer service. I fished the Chagrin last month when it was icy, with the rubber studded soles, and they worked great. With felt I would have been slipping and sliding like crazy. The boots are the most comfortable wading boots I've ever owned and the Boa lacing system is fantastic -- in fact that was the main reason I bought the boots. Korkers make great boots and provide exceptional customer service. Highly recommended.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So sorry that I care about the environment and keeping our lakes and rivers clean. Maybe one day you'll wise up and do the same.
It's the mentality of people like you (the guys tying to be cool with their lame azz jokes) which make enjoying the outdoors difficult. 
Anyways, do whatever you guys need to do so you're happy. Just be thankful for people like me that help in any way I can to better the awesome environment that you take no pride in and have no second thoughts with flunking up.

Tight Lines <--^~<


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> So sorry that I care about the environment and keeping our lakes and rivers clean. Maybe one day you'll wise up and do the same.
> It's the mentality of people like you (the guys tying to be cool with their lame azz jokes) which make enjoying the outdoors difficult.
> Anyways, do whatever you guys need to do so you're happy. Just be thankful for people like me that help in any way I can to better the awesome environment that you take no pride in and have no second thoughts with flunking up.
> 
> Tight Lines <--^~<


Thats all good and fine. But you come off as "high and mighty" because you dont like someones choice of studs in their boots because fish are going to die from the metal, because one may fall out. I promise you that you have left your fair share of metal/junk in the rivers......lures, hooks, line, etc, while perhaps not on purpose, that also have a negative effect.

Dont throw stones in a glass room.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> Thats all good and fine. But you come off as "high and mighty" because you dont like someones choice of studs in their boots because fish are going to die from the metal, because one may fall out. I promise you that you have left your fair share of metal/junk in the rivers......lures, hooks, line, etc, while perhaps not on purpose, that also have a negative effect.
> 
> Dont throw stones in a glass room.


You do have a point mdogs and I appoligize if I came off that way. Just gets frustrating when people don't do the right thing and try to make jokes about it. 
Again, point taken as you're correct about losing things in the river. Thanks for putting the mirror in my face


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Believe me, putting in your face was not my intention.

There are plenty of people who need put down for littering and damaging our rivers with styrofoam bait containers, coffee cups, plastic bags, companies that dump chemicals, people who go to the rivers at night and dump their trash and tires, etc. But losing an occasional metal stud from your boots, or an occasional lure, etc is all part of fishing and unintentional.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

lunker23 said:


> You do have a point mdogs and I appoligize if I came off that way. Just gets frustrating when people don't do the right thing and try to make jokes about it.
> Again, point taken as you're correct about losing things in the river. Thanks for putting the mirror in my face



I would hope that we are all responsible fisherman and I would hope all also agree with your views on the environment. I doubt if any of us would intentionally want to cause any harm, but occasionally I'm sure we have all dropped something that we shouldn't have and couldn't recover it.

Maybe we should all just agree to try and keep the environment as clean as possible for the next generation.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just figured he was a sales rep for Sims? Don't ever go to Toledo for the walleye run.....


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

davef said:


> I doubt if any of us would intentionally want to cause any harm, but occasionally I'm sure we have all dropped something that we shouldn't have and couldn't recover it.


If I could have all my cigar lighters back, i'd never have to buy one again for the rest of my life lol


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> If I could have all my cigar lighters back, i'd never have to buy one again for the rest of my life lol






Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I doubt you will break off too many short sheet metal screws while fishing. It is a fairly common practice to use these for winter riding traction on dirt bikes - just screw them in to the knobby tire lugs and go... I have seen them rip out but not break off.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How about putting a dab of gorilla glue or something on them before screwing in? Or do you want to be able to replace them if they dull?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

glue would be more work than it is worth for motorcycle - not that many tear out under reasonable riding conditions. if one rips out, just screw another in next to that location... if you are a pro offroad rider, then purchase the special stud tires for $$$. For fishing though, I doubt you will throw them from your fishing boots. If you do, you are fishing way too fast... ha ha ha...


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya know, maybe I did something wrong, but I tried studs a couple years ago, and felt every one of them on the bottom of my feet. Needless to say, after a morning of that, they were out. Haven't tried them since. Is it normal to feel them?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

No, you shouldn't feel them


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

atrenz said:


> Ya know, maybe I did something wrong, but I tried studs a couple years ago, and felt every one of them on the bottom of my feet. Needless to say, after a morning of that, they were out. Haven't tried them since. Is it normal to feel them?



I've always bought the shortest ones I can find and they have always held fine. The one thing to watch is make sure they are shorter than your felt is thick. Also it helps to keep an eye on them to check for wear. It is much easier to remove and replace them if you can still get a screw driver or hex head driver to grip them to turn them out.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got my 12$ backorder 30 pack of studs! If this isn't the fanciest pack of self-tapping 1/4 in head sheet metal screw's! Okay, so... The head is round out and the tip of the screw is knocked off. Case hardened steel? I expected carbide? And now we know


----------

